#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Zelfbouw licht

## nls-nls

Hallo allemaal,

Misschien een leuk idee om al jullie (semi)professionele zelfbouwprojecten hier neer te zetten met een foto. Daar kunnen we wat van leren en het is gewoon leuk om te zien. :Smile: 

Zelf heb ik een blindertje gebouwd van gewone halogenspotjes in een metalen buis, waar ook de bedrading netjes is weggewerkt. Aangestuurd via een showtec multidim mkII

----------


## dj-wojcik

Beetje offtopic, maar ik zie dat je thuis disco ver is opgeschoten! :Smile:

----------


## nls-nls

> Beetje offtopic, maar ik zie dat je thuis disco ver is opgeschoten!



Dankjewel :Big Grin: 

ik zal wel ff topic opengooien

----------


## Shark

mijn hobby kamer, dit alles staat op een plank, waaronder mijn bureau/pc staat. Middenste truss hangt wel vast met een ketting bovenaan (zo'n gewicht wil je echt ni op u krijgen  :Smile: )

*truss* is decotruss die gebruikt werd in een electrozaak
arbeiders daar hadden de truss in delen gezaagd zodat deze aansloot bij de lengte van de kamers. het resultaat was alsof er 1 lange truss doorheen heel het gebouw ging. 
hierna lag deze truss in het magazijn, waarna ik ze heb meegekregen
*vlag* komt van Q-base duitsland, hangt aan de truss met dubbelzijdige plakband
*ledparren* (jb systems par 64) zijn voorzien van trusshaken, maar hangen hier aan een bout die vasthangt aan de houten balk (truss niet dik genoeg), neem ik mee naar opdrachten
verder is er nog een *ledslang* gemaakt over de buitenkant van de truss (beide achterste vertikale palen van elke truss), die hier niet aanstaat. je ziet wel de colsonbandjes hangen waarmee de ledslang is vastgemaakt
via de *ledcon 2* bedien ik de ledparren



eerste zelfbouw was een module met 3 uitgangen (bass, mid, high) met daarom 3 lampen die "flikkerden" op deze tonen, gevoeligheid was al regelbaar.

een "blinder" met leds gemaakt waarvoor ik een velleman kit gekocht had die 10 uitgangen van 5V aanstuurde in verschillende volgordes. deze "blinder" was een doorschijnende holle buis van 1 meter lang, 5cm breed, in de lengte doorgezaagd, beplakt met een zachte lichte stof waarin de leds zaten, vooral decoratie.
even zo ver in gegaan dat ik eigen verlengkabels maakte hiervoor via print connectoren en netwerkkabels :Wink: 

ondertussen heb ik ook nog 2 balken gemaakt met puntspots

later kwam de chamsys, actieve sunstrips, dimmpacks,..
een grote passie voor zelfbouw, logica en licht  :Wink:

----------


## mauer

Een projectje van mij dat net klaar is:

DMX RGB led lamp  :Smile: 



Filmpje:
YouTube - DMX to RGB 2
YouTube - DMX TO RGB

----------


## banus

Kan iemand mij vertellen/duidelijk maken, hoe je in de behuizing van een BLINDER alles aansluit? kwa bedrading en lampfittint????
(tekening is fijn :Smile: 

GREETS

----------


## jurjen_barel

Te weinig info. Blinder is geen maatstaf.

Welke lampen gebruik je? (Graag iets meer details dan 'blinderlampen'.)

Daarnaast... Ik heb er weinig vertrouwen in dat het veilig gebeurt, met de gegeven impressie van kennis.

----------


## nls-nls

Zou ik eerlijk zeggen hoe ik mijn (bovenstaande) blinder heb gemaakt?

*Paar low budget halogeenspotjes van de action
*Houten balk (5*7) van de Fixet
*Paar net groot genoege gaatjes geboort
*lampen er klem in duwen (geen lijn, want nu kun je makkelijk lamp vervangen)
*Bedrading achter aan de lamp vastgesoldeerd (veilig :Cool: )
*Alles afgetapet,
*kabel naar multidim

SCHAAM ME DOOD.... Over doden gesproken...

----------


## stainz

soldeer verbindingen niet netjes krimpkousen overheen geschoven?

Grote kans dat het goed gaat, zijn meer mensen die het zo doen, echter voor on the road en professioneel is het NOT-DONE

----------


## JeroenVDV

HOUTEN balk waar je BLINDER LAMPEN in monteert?! Wat dacht je van brandgevaar?!?!?!

----------


## DJ_matthias

kalm aan maar... kijk eens naar boven in je huis... heb je nergens inbouwspotjes hangen? snel wegdoen dan! brandgevaar!

----------


## JeroenVDV

Uh, pardon me, zitten daar niet FITTINGEN tussen?!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Uh, pardon me, zitten daar niet FITTINGEN tussen?!



Nee, armaturen.

Maar inderdaad, losse halogeenlampjes in een blok hout klemmen (waarbij het hout dus als klem fungeert) is een NO-GO. Vooral niet omdat het hout door de warmte waarschijnlijk nog iets krimpt, en dus je lampjes er na verloop van tijd vanzelf uitflikkeren. En ik durf te wedden dat de isolatie dan niet meer intact is. Of de kabels schieten los omdat ze niet op val-/trekkracht berekend zijn. Openliggende 230V is nooit grappig...


Groet, Rob.

----------


## wouter383

Hallo,

Zo te zien zitten ze gewoon via armaturen in het hout. En als hout krimpt kunnen ze er nooit uitvallen. En brand gevaar valt ook wel mee want probeer maar is een blok hout aan te steken met een vlam, ben je wel even bezig. Denk dat de kans groter is dat je je vingers verbrand aan die lampen..
Alleen de elektra moet goed gedaan zijn.

groet..

----------


## DJ_matthias

dan kan je toch evengoed armaturen in je houten balk verwerken en is er totaal geen probleem?!

----------


## stainz

@nls-nls 
Leuke constructie, maar pas ten alle tijden goed op voor jouw en andermans veiligheid. Hoop ook niet dat je met deze spullen on the road gaat, want daar is het niet echt voor geschikt lijkt me.

@anderen
Dit is alles behalve professioneel, waar dit forum wel op gebaseerd is.
Tevens is het voor professionals ook niet gebruikelijk om apparatuur met een trafo achter een dimmer te hangen (halogeenspotjes branden nog altijd niet op 230V voor zover bij mij bekend).

Dus niet te schrikkerig gaan doen van dit soort creaties, want het risico zal best meevallen als de elektro goed geisoleerd zit.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Tevens is het voor professionals ook niet gebruikelijk om apparatuur met een trafo achter een dimmer te hangen (halogeenspotjes branden nog altijd niet op 230V voor zover bij mij bekend).



Dan zou ik me toch maar een beetje bekend maken met lampen. En niemand had het over een trafo (bovendien zijn de meeste consumentenvoedingen voor laagvoltage halogeenlampen schakelende voedingen en dat werkt al helemaal niet op een dimmer).

Over fittingen werd niet gesproken en kan niet afgeleid worden uit de foto's. nls zei overduidelijk dat hij geen fittingen had, maar de kabels rechtstreeks op de lampen soldeerde (wordt nog leuk zodra de eerste lamp overlijdt, kun je weer opnieuw prutsen met een soldeerbout). En dat alles om (waarschijnlijk) 10 euro aan fittingen uit te sparen?

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Zo te zien zitten ze gewoon via armaturen in het hout. En als hout krimpt kunnen ze er nooit uitvallen.



Nog een keer dan. Ik citeer even de bouwer van dit kunstwerk:





> *Paar net groot genoege gaatjes geboort
> *lampen er klem in duwen (geen lijn, want nu kun je makkelijk lamp vervangen)



En als hout KRIMPT wordt het gat GROTER en flikkeren de lampjes er dus uit.
Als hout UITZET wordt het gat KLEINER en worden de lampjes juist vastgeklemd.

Groet, Rob.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zitten we hier op een forum voor pro's nu het werk van een hobbyist te beoordelen? :EEK!:

----------


## @lex

> Nog een keer dan. Ik citeer even de bouwer van dit kunstwerk:
> 
> 
> 
> En als hout KRIMPT wordt het gat GROTER en flikkeren de lampjes er dus uit.
> Als hout UITZET wordt het gat KLEINER en worden de lampjes juist vastgeklemd.
> 
> Groet, Rob.



Eh, nee het is de andere kant op:

Als een materiaal krimpt, wordt een gat kleiner
Als een materiaal uitzet wordt een gat dus groter!

Anders zou het bij theoretisch oneindige krimp zo zijn dat het gat groter wordt dan het materiaal en dus het materiaal in het gat verdwijnt...

En dat voldoet alleen aan E=MC^2 als daarmee enorm veel energie vrijkomt... Echt heeeeeeel veel!

@lex

----------


## Carl

En dan was er ook nog iets met licht dat niet meer kan ontsnappen uit bepaalde gaten enzo....

----------


## Carl

Als nou die lampies in dat plankie lang genoeg branden, worden die gaten waar ze inzitten zwart, klinkt mij erg gevaarlijk in de oortjes. Als dat nou maar geen "big bang" gaat veroorzaken.....

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Eh, nee het is de andere kant op:
> 
> Als een materiaal krimpt, wordt een gat kleiner
> Als een materiaal uitzet wordt een gat dus groter!



Ik weet het nog zo net niet met dat gat. ALS het gehele hout even warm word dan ben ik het met je eens. Maar wat als het nu plaatselijk rondom het gat (door de warmte) krimpt en de rest erom heen niet zoveel... Dan zou het gat dus groter kunnen worden??

Zijn hier nog wat mythbusters?

----------


## DJ nn

Bij warmte gaan de elektronen meer trillen rond de kern van het atoom, dus het atoom wordt groter. (neemt meer plek in)

Dus het gat wordt kleiner, aangezien de atomen niet naar buiten kunnen uizetten. (het zijn gaten in een massief blok)
Bij een ring zouden de atomen wel naar buiten kunnen, dus uitzetten.

Klopt dit een beetje?
Heb vage opvlakkeringen van de les fysica :-)

grtzzz

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik weet het nog zo net niet met dat gat. ALS het gehele hout even warm word dan ben ik het met je eens. Maar wat als het nu plaatselijk rondom het gat (door de warmte) krimpt en de rest erom heen niet zoveel... Dan zou het gat dus groter kunnen worden??
> 
> Zijn hier nog wat mythbusters?



Als het warm genoeg wordt dan vliegt het vanzelf in de fik en wordt het echt groter. :Big Grin: 
Vergeet ook niet dat hout vocht bevat, als dat door de warmte verdampt zal het gat ook groter worden.
Hoe dan ook, hout is gewoon niet geschikt om als fitting voor een halogeenlamp te dienen.

----------


## banus

maar..
heeft nu iemand een tekening of schematje hoe je een blinder in elkaar zet

m.V.G Roy

----------


## laserguy

Dat is een gevalletje serie/parallel schakelen afhankelijk van de lampjes die je wenst te gebruiken. Als deze basiskennis je ontbreekt: AFBLIJVEN!!! (Veiligheid)

----------


## @lex

> Bij warmte gaan de elektronen meer trillen rond de kern van het atoom, dus het atoom wordt groter. (neemt meer plek in)
> 
> Dus het gat wordt kleiner, aangezien de atomen niet naar buiten kunnen uizetten. (het zijn gaten in een massief blok)
> Bij een ring zouden de atomen wel naar buiten kunnen, dus uitzetten.
> 
> Klopt dit een beetje?
> Heb vage opvlakkeringen van de les fysica :-)
> 
> grtzzz



Als je drie cirkels van elk zo'n honderd mensen schouder aan schouder maakt en je laat de binnenste cirkel meer bewegen... Denk je dan dat ze de cirkel nog kleiner proberen te maken? Nee ze proberen de mensen er omheen ook te enthousiasmeren om te gaan bewegen. Dit heet geleiding. En dit zal ook met hout gebeuren. Welliswaar is het met hout zo dat trek en krimp anders zal verlopen door zaken als uitdroging, kromtrekking en scheuren.

Maar zoals mXtra al zei:  Als het warm genoeg wordt dan vliegt het vanzelf in de fik en wordt het echt groter.

En zwart!

@lex

----------


## DJ nn

> ...de cirkel nog kleiner proberen te maken? Nee ze proberen de mensen er omheen ook te enthousiasmeren om te gaan bewegen. Dit heet geleiding. En dit zal ook met hout gebeuren. Welliswaar is het met hout zo dat trek en krimp anders zal verlopen door zaken als uitdroging, kromtrekking en scheuren.
> 
> Maar zoals mXtra al zei: Als het warm genoeg wordt dan vliegt het vanzelf in de fik en wordt het echt groter.
> 
> En zwart!
> 
> @lex



Volledig mee eens (hoewel zwart niet negatief is voor een blinder, is veel mooier!)

Nu je het zegt, gat = groter bij warmte inderdaad.
Weet niet meer hoe de test noemt, maar is een bol die perfect door een cirkel past.
Bij verwarmen van de bol/cirkel appart, zal de bol niet of beter door de cirkel passen.

Hierbij trek ik mijn vorige commentaar weer in!

grtzz

----------


## daveyb

Ik vind de eerste meer in Sunstrip?

----------


## mhsounds

Zet dat ding voor de grap een paar uur aan, zie je het vanzelf  :Wink: 
Want theorie en praktijk willen helaas nog wel eens verschillen...

----------


## rolanddeg

Verbranding begint bij het uitgassen van een materiaal. Dat is vanaf 0:30 (20 seconden va het ontstaan van de brand) van het volgende filmpje te zien:

YouTube - Christmas tree fire

Op dat moment zie je vanuit de vloerbedekking een soort witte damp ontstaan. Veel mensen denken dat dit waterdamp is: dat is níet zo! Het is gewoon een zwaar brandbaar gas: die gaswolk had je op dat moment zelfs met een vuursteentje nog kunnen laten ontbranden. Of een springend lampje... Je ziet ook dat enkele seconden later vanuit het niets de hele vloerbedekking in brand staat. 

Voor dat uitgassen heb je nog geen eens zo'n heel hoge temperatuur nodig, en hout is een held in uitgassen! Kortom: het gevaar is niet dat het hout gaat branden, maar het gas. En ik beloof je dat dat gaat gebeuren als deze gebouwde constructie lang genoeg aan staat. En het filmpje laat ook wel zien hoe snel een brand zich ontwikkeld: 24 seconden na ontstaan van de brand zie je de rooklaag ineens naar beneden komen. Op dat moment moet je maken dat je wegkomt, anders ben je het spreekwoordelijke gebraden haasje. 

Maar je mag me 24/7 bellen als het fout gaat: m'n telefoonnummer is 1-1-2.

----------


## koentjes

buiten wat het hout allemaal doet als je er lampjes inboort....
het mag gewoon niet...
ga maar eens wat normen doorlezen. (en gezond verstand laten werken :Wink: )

----------


## MusicXtra

> buiten wat het hout allemaal doet als je er lampjes inboort....
> het mag gewoon niet...
> ga maar eens wat normen doorlezen. (en gezond verstand laten werken)



Hoe moeilijk is het eigenlijk om een mooi stuk aluminium profiel te gebruiken en daar netjes de goede fittingen in te bouwen?

----------


## djlarska

Alleen al een ode voor die Q-Dance vlag.
Voor de rest ziet het er best goed uit  :Smile:

----------


## Shark

> Alleen al een ode voor die Q-Dance vlag.
> Voor de rest ziet het er best goed uit



had nog andere vlaggen, maar laat u er vooral ni door misleide.. mijn interesse in muziek gaat enorm ver.

ontopic: ben ook al enkele jaren bezig met modelbouw, had 1 vliegtuig gemaakt. hierin enkele leds verwerkt, vooral mooi om snachts ermee te vliegen. maar zou er soms een vraag zijn naar een extra als deze op bepaalde events? zal er een foto van posten als het toestel terug vliegbaar is.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ik denk dat zoiets pas interessant wordt als je er een Hungaroflash Quazar ofzo onder kunt hangen. Een paar LEDjes zijn waarschijnlijk nét niet spectaculair genoeg...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Noobie

> Dan zou ik me toch maar een beetje bekend maken met lampen. En niemand had het over een trafo (bovendien zijn de meeste consumentenvoedingen voor laagvoltage halogeenlampen schakelende voedingen en dat werkt al helemaal niet op een dimmer).
> 
> Over fittingen werd niet gesproken en kan niet afgeleid worden uit de foto's. nls zei overduidelijk dat hij geen fittingen had, maar de kabels rechtstreeks op de lampen soldeerde (wordt nog leuk zodra de eerste lamp overlijdt, kun je weer opnieuw prutsen met een soldeerbout). En dat alles om (waarschijnlijk) 10 euro aan fittingen uit te sparen?



12V Halogeen is gewoon te dimmen(zelfs op een normale Triac dimpack), ook met (elektronische)transformator.

20x 12V = 240V, dus 20st. kunnen gewoon in serie voor 1 x 240V, en dan is het zowiso gewoon dimbaar. 
Een halogeenlamp in een blok hout zou ik echter niet direct aan beginnen. Kans is toch echt groot dat het een keer uitfikt.

----------


## Just Dennis

> 12V Halogeen is gewoon te dimmen(zelfs op een normale Triac dimpack), ook met (elektronische)transformator.
> 
> 20x 12V = 240V, dus 20st. kunnen gewoon in serie voor 1 x 240V, en dan is het zowiso gewoon dimbaar. 
> Een halogeenlamp in een blok hout zou ik echter niet direct aan beginnen. Kans is toch echt groot dat het een keer uitfikt.



alst maar werkt he??:P maar hout is idd geen verstandige keuze.. bij de ijzer boer iets van aluminium zoeken kan ook een mooie oplossing zijn..

----------


## Pepperduck

Deze heb ik zelf gemaakt voor een feestje  :Wink:

----------


## Tom06

Gekleurde TL balken?

----------


## Pepperduck

> Gekleurde TL balken?



Pinkten uiteraard  :Wink: 

Verschillende soorten voorgeprogrameerde progamma's die dan met een touchscreen bestuurd konden worden.

----------

